# Maile's summer photo shoot.



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I took these on a 35mm camera so I had to develop, THEN scan them...but I thought Id share. 

Cheeseeeee.









My baby.









Got the boogie, no big deal...









Maile and her sisters...(dont mind them, they werent into pictures that day. LOL)









How can you say no to that face??









Laynee, my Chihuahua who thinks shes a pitbull...lol.









There was a train going by...









Despite this being taken in a cemetary (I was watering flowers), I love it.









For a treat...shell do anything. 









The end. 









Thanks for lookin.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I LOVE ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

i love the one of her jumpin heehee
and the one of all three of em
ok i love em all
hehehehehehhehe


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Thankies.

The quality is better on the ACTUAL pic, but I had to scan them...so...lameeee.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

35mm camera.. like a fancy professional one that develops also? lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

she is getting big. im so happy to get to see her grow up!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I LOOOOOOOVE Malie!! Great pictures!! I love the one of her jumping and the butt picture  The Chihuahua's rock too


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL, yes Meg, its a professional quality-ish. But its film, I want a digital.

Thanks Matt! Shes getting bigger still! Shes like...half tank!

Thankies Lisa!!! Trade ya?! HAHAHA.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ill trade ya cameras 
your camera for.... nothing


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Aww shes growing up into such a big girl!!!She is GAWGEOUS!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Awsome lookin pictures, that 35mm takes some good shots. Malie is one pretty girl, i really like the one of her lookin out at the train. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

And yea, I like the camera, I LOVE the sound film cameras make! Hahaha, but Im ready for a digital upgrade...hopefully for Christmas!!!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Maile's smile in the first one says it all - She is a happy beautiful girl!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

she is a very beautiful dog.I love all of her different shades of coloring


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Im so loving these photos ... Maile is one HOT lil momma - I so wana clone her seriously!
Lol the lil chi chi's urs are pretty ... I wasn't a chi chi fan as a kid my aunt use to let her lil heffa's terrorize me ... so one day I dropped them behind the washer and dryer to keep them from biting me sheesh I was about 9 or so...of course I got the switch to my rear for that but Suga & Baby never came close enough to bite me after that just barking their lil a$$es off....


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Very good pics! The chi looks like a snack!


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

shes soooo pretty


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Beautiful Pics.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, she is a pretty girl..nice pics.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

What a great set of photos. Nice job!! :clap:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I want one like yours now.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I want one like yours now.


LMFAO. Oh man Matt...thats JUST what you need!! Hahaha.

And thank you everyone! I appreciate the kind comments!!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

no way shes a poopy dog! boooo poop doggie!!!!

no kind comments booooo!!!





JK


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Pictures came out really good for being on a 35mm and then scanned. Also beautiful dogs!


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> I took these on a 35mm camera so I had to develop, THEN scan them...but I thought Id share.
> 
> Cheeseeeee.
> 
> ...


Pretty Maile, I love the 1st Pix she's smiling pretty showing her pearly whites


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

she looks great!... i think me and megan are going to have to plan something and steal her from you!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

good lord she is a DOG now! Those are great shots girl!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> she looks great!... i think me and megan are going to have to plan something and steal her from you!


Bahahah. She has guard Chihuahuas! You better watch out!! LOL. Thanks though Jess!



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> good lord she is a DOG now! Those are great shots girl!


I knowww! The baby grew up!!!  And thanks Shana! I cant wait to get some of Felony! Im bringing my ghetto film camera with me!!! HAHAH.


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

awwwww shantel! maile is sooo beautiful. i love all of the pictures of her..my favorite is the second one of her. idk y...but i think its SO cute dogs laying in the grass and grass pictures..lol. i have one of zion sort of like that! :]


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you Miss Carley Jo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i always love seein maile with her snacks! lol jk 

she's lookin solid.. and that face aint bad either


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

She is so pretty, and I LOVE her name.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> i always love seein maile with her snacks! lol jk
> 
> she's lookin solid.. and that face aint bad either


When we first got her I called them Lunch and Dinner to her. LOL. Im sick and twisted. :roll::roll::roll:


----------

